# Domestic Treadle sewing machine HELP NEEDED!



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Today I received a beautiful Domestic treadle sewing machine, serial 2032456. The last patent date on it is May 16, 1876. It is a beautiful machine in an ornate cabinet, and appears to have all its attachments, etc. I've found one site that had a manual which I printed out. Everything seems to be the same EXCEPT on the top of the machine the tension screw is just a round thing about the size of a nickel and about one half inch tall...on one said is a printed "L" and the other side a printed "H" (I think)...so I'm not sure how to thread this machine. This tension thingie is just to the left of the thread spool holder and is about in the middle of the top of the machine. 
I have spent hours on the internet this afternoon and have found no photo or picture that has a Domestic treadle machine that has the tension thing like this.
I have gone to all sorts of sight.
Do you know of any site that would help me that I might not have found? or anywhere I could call for help with this?
I have typed in the serial number, and all sorts of things about the machine into search engines but have not found one exactly like this. I want to USE this machine if I can figure out how to thread it...ANY HELP will be appreciated!!!


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

It is a Domestic D sewing machine and I've finally found one photo with the tension thing in the middle like mine and it sold for $500 on EBAY! But I still don't have a threading diagram! The one manual I printed out has all the other things but doesn't have a tension thing in the middle like mine.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Can you post a picture of your machine?


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Ruby I would love to post a photo BUT I don't know how to post a photo here. just figured out how and posted it below


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Here's a photo of a machine just like mine. See the tension thing in the middle is a tall cylinder with a space all around it. On one side it says "L" and the other side "T"


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

http://www.ismacs.net/domestic/threading_the_new_domestic.html

See if this helps


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

http://www.sewusa.com/Threading_Dia..._threading/Domestic_153_threading_diagram.htm

This one is more close-up


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Thank ya'll! A good friend came by my little general store this morning and showed me how to thread it!!! As so as he saw the tension cylinder on the top he figured it out and then we were good to go!!! Now I've got to relearn how to use the bobbin winder, but the one in the manual for the later machine is just like this one so I can use it to refresh my memory! Thanks for the links! I printed them out for reference!!!!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

L...Loosen? T...Tighten?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That is very neat - I've not seen an early Domestic with that type of top tension before.

Domestic got taken over by White in the mid 1920's, so later "Domestic" machines are just like Whites, and nothing like the early Domestic machines. The SEWUSA link shows a manual for a White made machine.

This is my Domestic, it's got a different top tension. There is a "NEW DOMESTIC" machine that is the upgrade and has a front tension like more modern machines have, but the rest looks about the same. I would guess that your "D" is somewhere between the two - as it's got the updated bobbin winder where mine has the older style where you have to hand guide the thread. 










I'm curious - does your machine have the hole in the shuttle carrier like in this picture?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is the cabinet










And some of the attachments - I've got lots of extras - and also have an Acme buttonholer that works with it.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I also have a bed mount ruffler - this is one of my favorite machines of my collection.


----------

